#ubuntu-youth 2014-08-10
<PFC> hi
<Mikaela> Hi
#ubuntu-youth 2016-08-10
<zzy> ...
#ubuntu-youth 2016-08-12
<mohi> nhandler, o/
<benonsoftware> hey mohi!
<mohi> hey benonsoftware
<mohi> missed you as usual!
<nhandler> Hi mohi
<mohi> Hi nhandler. Long time
<benonsoftware> mohi: It's been a while, how've you been?
<mohi> I am doing good
<mohi> I moved to California now
<mohi> how are you benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> Nice. I'm going pretty good.
<mohi> cool
<mohi> What time is it here?
<mohi> there*
<benonsoftware> Just gone 9:30 am
<mohi> okay
<benonsoftware> What's the time over for you?
<mohi> 16:44 here
#ubuntu-youth 2016-08-13
<nhandler> mohi: Where is California are you?
<mohi> nhandler, I am in Dublin.
<nhandler> mohi: Ah, not too far from me. I'm in San Francisco
#ubuntu-youth 2016-08-14
<mohi> nhandler, cool
#ubuntu-youth 2017-08-08
<SubatomicParticl> Good evening. Is anybody online?
